# Mahindra 5010



## gazoo6901 (Oct 6, 2012)

I just purchased a Mahindra 5010 hst cab. I was wondering if anyone else has purchased one of these and what they have to say about it?


----------



## purod (Jun 10, 2014)

I have just traded up from the 3016 shuttle to the 5010 hst cab model. What a big improvement. I considered the JD, Kubota, NH and Kioti as well. The $10,000 higher price tag on the first three was too hard to justify. The Kioti was intriguing but wasn't impressed with the dealers when I talked to them. I opted to stay with the Mahindra as I had been happy with the tractor as well as the dealer. I have an acreage where I use it for moving round bales, doing general yard/maintenance work and also have a set of pallet forks for it. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Jeff dale (Jul 1, 2018)

gazoo6901 said:


> I just purchased a Mahindra 5010 hst cab. I was wondering if anyone else has purchased one of these and what they have to say about it?


I’ve had one for three years and love !!


----------

